# Blown Away



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Well Baboon Rash lived up to his promises. All I can say is that he tore me apart, there's no other way to put it. He hit me with a great selection on Gurkhas, some RP Edge Sumatras, a couple of BTL's and a box of LFD Mysterios. 37 sticks in all!!!:whoohoo: He also gave me a box for my BTL's and graced me with a picture of the Black Yoda!:errrr:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Awesome beatdown! That's gonna leave a mark...


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

the catch is you have to put the pic on your humi.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Big Bob said:


> the catch is you have to put the pic on your humi.


I should make a Baboon Rash only humi, lol.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

That's one amazing hit!


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

Awesome. Those RP Edge Sumatras are great cigars. I just had one today for the first time.

I've been looking around for those BTL's as I've heard they're good too.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Skystorm82 said:


> Awesome. Those RP Edge Sumatras are great cigars. I just had one today for the first time.
> 
> I've been looking around for those BTL's as I've heard they're good too.


The BTL's are amazing, but they are just so hard to come by. They usually release for the holidays so you might ask around at your B&M's and see if they think they might get some.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Devastating hit!!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Looks like you just keep getting b!tch slapped silly. Maybe you should have a bigger dog come to your aid. lol


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I need something. Don't worry, I'll get you guys.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

The only word that comes to mind is "Epic"! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Is this a joke?
He gave you that hole box of the LFD!
lucky son of a bi***


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

That is one beautiful hit! Very nice!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Good GOD. Baboon Rash is the real deal.
LK needs to take this pup down a notch.
Amazing job Christian!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I see he got you pretty damn good, I am scared to open the box he sent me!!!!


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

open open


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

That's a mighty fine a$$ woopin there.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

John51277 said:


> I see he got you pretty damn good, I am scared to open the box he sent me!!!!


I know what he got you. You know that neighbor that always wants to borrow your stuff. have him open it because it's not gonna be pretty!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

HOLY $HIT what a hit! What in the hell did you do to piss him off! Let me know so I can get under his skin LOL!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Unbelievable! That is a nuclear assault! :huh_oh:
Incredible hit.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I remember when he got the box of LFDs and said he was sending it out in a bomb - I couldn't really believe it. WOW - he really did it!

Wonderful hit on a wonderful guy. You deserve it, Dustin!


----------

